# Mosquito wading....



## HAAS16 (May 29, 2017)

What's everyone guessing on when to put the waders on? Thanks for any information... warm spell coming gets me excited. Gotta be close or wishful thinking? Any information is greatly appreciated


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

I wanted to go Tuesday but I couldn’t go. I took my gear to work yesterday, but the rain was miserable. My hopes weren’t high, because the water temp is still pretty cold. I just wanted to get out. Had it been raining like it was in April, I probably would have went.

I just wish the weather would s*** or get off the pot. Winter sucked. No fishable ice, but enough to prevent a boat.

I’m sure the lake will be (is) froze over again after this cold snap.

I’ll be out soon, but I’d put money on it being too soon though. I just love this style if fishing. Especially if you have a spot where you don’t have anybody around you. It’s peaceful. Catching fish is just the icing... I really like icing though lol


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Wading skeeter is on the to-do list this year. I'm with you fmader...it's been a fisherman's nightmare here in Ohio the past several months. Steelhead fishing the rivers is a blast but I'm ready for a different species. Got that walleye itch...


----------



## SPURCHASERX (May 23, 2008)

Mosquito is not frozen 
Too much wind last couple days
Shoreline has junk n slush pushed up from wind


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

SPURCHASERX said:


> Mosquito is not frozen
> Too much wind last couple days
> Shoreline has junk n slush pushed up from wind


I guess I never really considered the wind. Great news!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I saw a guy wading last night


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

ezbite said:


> I saw a guy wading last night


Did you see him catch anything?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Nope


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

I think I'm going to give it a go on Thursday.


----------



## WickedWalleye (Oct 25, 2014)

Thursdays high of 48 degrees, low chance of rain. Fridays high of 38 degrees, mixed bag of precipitation, 10 degree temperature drop from Friday could make Thursday a good day to fish. If there is a positive to no ice this year it is that no one could get out there and catch fish, meaning there are more fish to catch today. On the other hand, a good thick ice kills off alot of bait fish, could be a tough year. But, any day is a good day to cast a line.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I always admire folks that can stand in the water and fish for hours on end.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I wear a pair of snow pants under my waders. Just tuck about an inch of snow pant into my socks. Never get cold


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

My ability to hang out in the water got far better last year when I bought a pair of Frogg Togg’s Steelheader waders. They have a zip out insulated liner. I only wear a base layer and wool socks with them. They do the trick. Now, granted, there’s a noticeable difference when you’re in 38 degree water vs 45 degree water.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Neoprene booties are good for 40 degree water. My feet get cold in 30 degree water. But not painfully cold like when i dont wear my snow pants.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Water freezes at 32 so your feet would be, well, on ice!


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Still water freezes at 32. Moving water remains unfrozen with slush.


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

I went out this evening. No luck, but it was nice being out. There's more weeds present where I fished than there were last year. I don't think there were barely any in this spot last year. They were bad, but they were definitely present. I had to clean the jig off of small weeds often. I never got "caught up" in the weeds, so I suppose not a big deal. The water level is still really low. I mean, it's always low for the spawn, but it is probably a couple feet lower than that.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

4-5 guys wading northeast point from causeway tonight- I fished pikie bay and along buoy line earlier today- nothing. water temp 45 in pikie bay, rest of lake 40


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

BaddFish said:


> 4-5 guys wading northeast point from causeway tonight- I fished pikie bay and along buoy line earlier today- nothing. water temp 45 in pikie bay, rest of lake 40


I fished the cemetery this evening. I was the only one there. No luck. There were three guys (that I could see) at Walnut. It’s still a little early, but we’re close.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Next week it'll start with these warm temps


----------

